# Do you SLEEP too damn much?



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 11, 2019)

Yeah, it's a cliche about an old geezer always falling asleep. I live in an assisted living facility. Quite frankly, we eat and sleep. I'm not sure how it happens, but sleep  gradually takes a large part of your day. I enjoy a good nap. Something I never thought to do.  Here at the home, we all nap, and we like it. But I wonder if this is normal?  Do you SLEEP too damn much?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 11, 2019)

Normal?

IMO being normal is highly overrated.

It's my normal, I'm like an old cat or dog I eat and sleep when I feel the need to eat and sleep.

In total, I sleep about nine hours a day, usually one long sleep and a couple of shorter naps.

I enjoy my routine and it doesn't hurt anybody so how bad can it be.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 11, 2019)

I sleep too damn little!  Fall asleep easily & after only a very few hours am awake.  No naps during the day.  Not good for me, am working on this with my doctor.  Sleeping pills do not alter this pattern.  Tired mornings, wakeful afternoons and early evenings.  Get tired for bed around 10:30 pm then the whole pattern starts all over again.


----------



## Lara (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm often awakened in the night for various reasons so if I feel like taking a power-nap during the day I consider it healthy. Sleep is good. 

Researchers say there is a point when you can get too much but I think it's natural when we age to need more. Their studies say 6-7 hours is good but more is not. Their studies don't apply to us in my opinion. 

Aches and pains (and some meds?) often interrupt that good Rem sleep at night in seniors. Sleeping with our pets is another, especially when they leave you only a tiny spot of real estate in the bed . That's a good excuse for needing more sleep.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2019)

Well there's the proof if ever it was needed.. all you folks up and posting so early... and why not indeed? ( it's 10,30am  here )

I have a problem sleeping just as you describe pepper.. getting off is no problem, staying asleep is another matter, and it impacts on my life because I then fall asleep during daylight hours!! 

Still, I am a exponent of getting as much sleep for everyone that  they need.. and like you Aunt Bea, I say sleep whenever your body tells you..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2019)

I usually get around 8 hours, which makes up for all those years when I was working early hours and didn't get enough sleep.  I don't take naps in the daytime, never liked the idea, the few times I did in the past I felt more tired and worse after the nap.  My mother when she got older had trouble sleeping at night, but she refused to take any sleeping pills (which was a good thing).  She read a lot during the day in her easy chair and often would fall asleep on and off while reading.


----------



## DaveA (Jan 11, 2019)

I don't know Fuzzy -  - -what's "normal" ?  I sleep well and still enjoy an afternoon nap.  I read of so many folks having trouble sleeping through the night and I don't look forward to that day.  So far so good and at 85 I may just drift off into "the BIG sleep" one of these nights and any potential sleep problems are behind me.


----------



## Leann (Jan 11, 2019)

I agree with listening to your body and if you need to sleep, then do so. I don't usually take naps but if I needed or wanted to, I would. I think sleep is a wonderful thing. Lately I have been dreaming a lot about my parents, both of whom are deceased. The dreams are all good.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 11, 2019)

No, I don't sleep too much. I'd love to be able to sleep more.

Good topic, fuzzybuddy. Thanks.


----------



## jujube (Jan 11, 2019)

I love my naps.  I don't sleep well for long periods of time, but I'm sure I get 9 hours overall.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 11, 2019)

I usually get a full nights sleep...about 10:30 till around 7AM.  I've been in the habit of taking a nip of flavored vodka about 9PM, and that really relaxes me when bedtime comes.  I often have trouble staying awake after Supper when I flop down in the recliner...most nights, unless there is something really good on TV, I usually miss about a hour of TV and "ask your doctor" commercials.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 11, 2019)

Lara said:


> I'm often awakened in the night for various reasons so if I feel like taking a power-nap during the day I consider it healthy. Sleep is good.
> 
> Researchers say there is a point when you can get too much but I think it's natural when we age to need more. Their studies say 6-7 hours is good but more is not. Their studies don't apply to us in my opinion.
> 
> Aches and pains (and some meds?) often interrupt that good Rem sleep at night in seniors. Sleeping with our pets is another, especially when they leave you only a tiny spot of real estate in the bed . That's a good excuse for needing more sleep.



Totally believe in both of these!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 11, 2019)

Since my wife still works a full-time job, 8:30AM to 5PM, we both TRY to get to bed between 10 and 10:30PM. I say "try", because if there is something good (to us) on tv, like the Golden Globe Awards was, we stayed up until 11PM, when they ended. Funny thing is, we recorded it on our Comcast DVR, but wanted to see who won Best Actor, Best Actress and Best Picture Awards. We are REALLY into movies! Anyway, don't ask us how we felt the next morning at 6:45AM, when we both get up. Even though I'm retired, I still get up when she does. 

There are times she will have a hard time getting to sleep and will take a 200mg Motrin. Most of the time, that one little pill will knock her out for the night. However, there are times when she will wake up in the middle of the night and not be able to get back to sleep. She will do our banking (spreadsheets) or read her Cowboy Bible. About an hour later, she will come back to bed and go straight to sleep.

As for me, I generally have no problem going to sleep, but if I have a beer for supper, I'll be darn near guaranteed to wake up at least twice to hit the bathroom. AM getting up, no problem. I've been known to get up at 5AM, probably from my old farming, Navy and one employment job. At that job, I had to be there at 7AM and lived 45 minutes from work. Mon. thru Fri, 5:15AM "get up for work" time. 

Unless we go out for breakfast on the weekends, when I get up at 7AM or before, I will let my wife sleep in until 9AM or so. Around here, if you arrive at a restaurant after 9AM, you'll be waiting some time to get seated. It's the population here...…….lots!

Naps...…..depending on the weather, and how tired we are, will lay down in the afternoon for an hour or so on weekends. Ten years ago, we didn't do that, but today at 70, we do.

Could someone PLEASE tell me why I write so much? LOL


----------



## Pepper (Jan 12, 2019)

*Could someone PLEASE tell me why I write so much? LOL
*
You have a lot you want to say.  It's fine by me.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 12, 2019)

Sadly not...


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 12, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Could someone PLEASE tell me why I write so much? LOL



Because we read so much

Never an issue

...and if it's not to our liking.....there's that little wheel on the mouse


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 12, 2019)

I coulda written this;




Aunt Bea said:


> Normal?
> 
> IMO being normal is highly overrated.
> 
> ...





I don't need someone, some 'authority' telling me what is best for me


I work whenever I want



















I eat whenever I want






I relax whenever I want






I sleep whenever I want






And I’m right on schedule

It’s called retirement

…and

…I

.....love it!


----------



## Ronni (Jan 12, 2019)

I work full-time so an afternoon nap is out of the question.  I get to bed around 10 and read till I fall asleep, usually around 10.30.  I very seldom have trouble falling asleep.  A good night is when I sleep the night through and don't wake till around 5.30 or 6, my getting up time no matter what day it is or how little I've slept.  Once I'm awake around that time it's impossible to get back to sleep again. 

A not so good night is where I'll fall asleep easily like always, and then wake up 3 hours later and toss and turn trying to get back to sleep.  Sometimes I have to pee, sometimes I just wake for no particular reason and as soon as I'm aware of being awake, I can tell immediately whether or not it's going to be one of THOSE times.    I'll get up and go to the bathroom, because even if I know it's going to be a while before I can get back to sleep the LAST thing I want is to be finally drifting off, but then have the urge hit!! 

I average about 7 hours of sleep a night. If I'm going out in the evening after work (usually at least twice a week, once to my Naranon meeting and once to dance) I'll try and lie down for half an hour before I have to get ready and leave, sometimes to doze, other times just to rest.   Very occasionally on the weekend I might doze for 20 minutes in the afternoon, but usually not.  If I've had a rough night or I'm extra tired, I'll usually just compensate by going to bed earlier.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 12, 2019)

I get 6-61/2 hrs sleep,some nights I get up in middle of night for bathroom,then go back to sleep
I take an afternoon nap between 10-15 min.
I  try to go to bed at the usual time during the week which is midnight,on the weekends around 10-10:30


----------



## NewRetire18 (Jan 13, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> I coulda written this;
> ...


I love that montage. Reminds me of home here in Michigan (except we don't have snow right now! waaa!)


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 14, 2019)

I fall asleep in about 1-2 minutes. I can feel myself getting real tired so I merely shut it all down and go to sleep. I have a white noise machine that I am convinced keeps me from waking up In the middle of the night. I sleep on the average of 6-8 hours.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 14, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I fall asleep in about 1-2 minutes. I can feel myself getting real tired so I merely shut it all down and go to sleep. I have a white noise machine that I am convinced keeps me from waking up In the middle of the night. I sleep on the average of 6-8 hours.



I use an electric fan for white noise it helps to block out the sounds of the city.


----------



## Getyoung (Jan 14, 2019)

Gary....Amen Brother!!


----------



## rgp (Jan 21, 2019)

I think we sleep more as we age, and IMO it is due to our bodies requiring it? I think the "too damn much" part is due to our remembering a time when we did not. We were young, active & enjoyed life. Now we enjoy naps.


----------



## Macfan (Jan 23, 2019)

Good heavens, I thought it was just me! Still, it seems odd that I'm constantly feeling like I need a nap, falling asleep at the computer and what not but hey, it's one of the least expensive things I do, it doesn't hurt and as an added bonus I occasionally get some pretty interesting dreams to boot. Not many benefits to the golden years but this is one (sleep) . Don...


----------



## Mener (Jan 25, 2019)

I sleep a lot, it seems to me more than newborns! I have 3 daytime sleep for an hour and 1 night 9 hours


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 25, 2019)

Mener said:


> I sleep a lot, it seems to me more than newborns! I have 3 daytime sleep for an hour and 1 night 9 hours



Sometimes boredom causes us to sleep more.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 25, 2019)

I get up early....4:00 am and never nap but I do go to bed early due to boredom...so I’d say I sleep about 8-10 hrs a day.

Just wish my night time sleep was uninterrupted but it’s not.


----------



## Mener (Jan 25, 2019)

Yes, especially when you're retired.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 25, 2019)

Mener said:


> Yes, especially when you're retired.



BTW, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mener (Jan 25, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> BTW, Welcome to the forum!


Thank you, glad to be part of this community.


----------



## drifter (Jan 27, 2019)

I get by on five or six hours a night plus a sometime short nap.


----------



## drifter (Jan 27, 2019)

You like to write.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 27, 2019)

Normal? I don’t do anything normal so no. 
I generally sleep 5 to 7 hours per night.


----------



## MeAgain (Jan 28, 2019)

Sleep 6 to 7 hours a night. Mostly go right to sleep.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm a night owl, but I always get at least 8-10 hours of solid sleep...But when I'm awake I'm a very active guy...I exercise, workout, ride a motorcycle, build things in the woods, cut and split firewood, etc.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 10, 2019)

Now that I'm retired I don't think there is anything as too much sleep..Makin' up for all the years I didn't get mine.

I can go on 5 or 6 but I'll take whatever I get..even if on the couch in front of the TV...


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 14, 2019)

To be honest I don't remember the last time I slept through the night. I'll fall asleep and then almost every half hour I wake up,and it takes me forever to fall back asleep. I also have trouble taking a nap except for today. I took a nap this afternoon and slept for almost an hour . I'm still awake now and it's 11:30pm where I live. In about an hour I'll try to get some sleep. I think it would be wonderful to sleep a couple of hours before waking up.


----------



## Ferocious (Feb 18, 2019)

Cocoa laced with a drop of 12 year old malt is a good remedy.
Of course, it doesn't always work, but you have fun if you have 5 or 6, then you start Cossack dancing round the kitchen and flake out with exhaustion.


I should charge for this prescription.......:hatlaugh1:


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 14, 2019)

Naps are recommended for good health. I probably don't sleep enough since my sleep patterns are erratic and I get up before dawn. Actually I think most of my sleeping is via naps, not the good solid 7 - 8 hours a night that sleep experts say we need.  Don't they have any exercise programs in the facility? And if so, do you or are you able to take part? That way at least there's balance in your daily regimen.


----------



## Ferocious (Mar 14, 2019)

Switch the TV on, find something to do with politics, within a few minutes you'll be yawning......it works for me.....


----------



## DaveA (Mar 16, 2019)

I didn't wake up 'til 10:30 this morning - it's now 2:15 PM and I'm ready for a nap !!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 19, 2019)

Love the photos and the point they make GaryO!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2019)

I used to sleep more and was okay with that but anymore I am so tired and can't sleep much of the time.  I sleep for about 2 to 3 hours and wake up and can't fall back to sleep.  Then I drink coffee to wake up and then can't sleep.  Maybe I should lay off the coffee.


----------



## Babs (May 10, 2019)

Definitely not. I sleep approximately 6 hours per night and I may get a 30 minute to an hour nap per day in if I don't have plans for the day.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 10, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> I coulda written this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Man!! Good on ya Gary!!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 10, 2019)

I sleep on and off during the night. Much of the problem has to do with me nodding off in the recliner in the evening and reading into the wee hours of the morning. Years ago I would take a quick nap in the afternoon on Saturday and Sunday but since I'm retired I haven't been able to fall asleep during the day. I still get about 8 hours of sleep because I just sleep later in the morning.
 If I really want a good nights sleep and get up at a reasonable hour in the morning I take my beloved Ambien. I'm probably addicted by now but I don't care it works for me, no side affects or hangover in the morning and it helps with my achy knees. I can't even take a tylonal without it upsetting my stomach so I thnk it is the lesser of two evils.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 10, 2019)

Ferocious said:


> Cocoa laced with a drop of 12 year old malt is a good remedy.
> Of course, it doesn't always work, but you have fun if you have 5 or 6, then you start Cossack dancing round the kitchen and flake out with exhaustion.
> 
> 
> I should charge for this prescription.......:hatlaugh1:


Hahaha Great sense of humor....


----------



## JimW (May 10, 2019)

On the weekends wifey and I have our afternoon nap time and we both love it. We're both looking forward to retirement so we can nap everyday.


----------



## tortiecat (May 10, 2019)

I am up and down like a yo yo.  Between bathroom visits and the fact that Callie sleeps with me and is also up and down
several times during the night, I am lucky if I sleep 5 or 6 hours.  I do nap in the afternoon for about 45 mins.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 10, 2019)

If you have not tried those My Pillows you are losing out. They are the best thing for sleep on the planet.


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2019)

I also fall asleep quickly but usually wake up after a few hours. I stay awake for an hour or two, then get back to sleep until morning. I usually average 7-8 hours a night. I often have a short nap
in the afternoon, if I'm home with nothing to do involving other people.  

During my nighttime wakeful period, I usually do a crossword puzzle. That relaxes me and makes me sleepy. (Also teaches me new words.) This seems to be my normal pattern of sleep.


----------



## JimW (May 13, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> If you have not tried those My Pillows you are losing out. They are the best thing for sleep on the planet.



I agree, best pillow I ever had. Wife and I are going on 3 years now with the same two pillows, we wash and dry them every few months and they'r good to go. I know some folks don't care for them.


----------



## JustBonee (May 13, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> If you have not tried those My Pillows you are losing out. They are the best thing for sleep on the planet.



They are good if you get the right density.  I made the mistake of getting them too full, so had to reconstruct and make two pillows out of one.


----------

